#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Eindfeest Roncalli

## CyberNBD

Dan ook maar weer wat filmpies <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

http://www.cyberdance.be/files/roncalli_1.wmv

http://www.cyberdance.be/files/roncalli_2.wmv

http://www.cyberdance.be/files/roncalli_3.wmv

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Fritz

He, wederom leuke filmpjes, vooral die Maglite, haha super-effect! Hadden ze die ook apart bijgehuurd? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Leuke DJ trouwens, weet niet wie het is, maar ziet er wel gezellig uit zo! Zelf lekker een beetje meedansen/feesten/zingen zo hoort het!

Fritz, Fritz-Events

----------


## kwaak

lache feest!!! volgens mij was de sfeer perfect!!!

greetz,



LJ Kwaak (Jeroen)

----------


## Music Power

Maglite is van mijn. Wou de dj ff mee klooie zoals je kan zien  :Smile: 

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Lichtjes op standje "reageer maar fijn op de beat" gezet? Daar lijkt het wel verdacht op tenminste, op die strobootjes na dan (en maglite <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>). Wel lekker enthousiaste DJ inderdaad, dat mag ik altijd wel... zijn meestal ook gezellig om mee te werken, en wanneer het gezellig is werk ik altijd een stuk beter op een of andere rare manier <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groeten, Jasper

-= Make luv and keep listening to the music! =-

----------


## Iko

> citaat:
> Lichtjes op standje "reageer maar fijn op de beat" gezet? .....



Nee, volgens mij niet hoor  :Smile:  Gewoon sunlite standaard progje en dan af en toe op een andere klikke en snelheid aanpasse [:d]





> citaat:
> Wel lekker enthousiaste DJ inderdaad, dat mag ik altijd wel... zijn meestal ook gezellig om mee te werken, en wanneer het gezellig is werk ik altijd een stuk beter op een of andere rare manier



Je moet gewoon de dj uitzoeken die gezellig is en niet hope dat je een gezellige hed <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


Greetzz Iko

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Nee, volgens mij niet hoor  Gewoon sunlite standaard progje en dan af en toe op een andere klikke en snelheid aanpasse [:d]



gadverdegadver <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> tis eraan af te zien ja  :Smile: 





> citaat:
> Je moet gewoon de dj uitzoeken die gezellig is en niet hope dat je een gezellige hed <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Tja je hebt het niet altijd voor het kiezen he, ik jammer genoeg niet iig... maar goed, als het altijd maar gezellig en makkelijk zou zijn zou 't ook goed snel saai worden lijkt me

De groeten, Jasper

-= Make luv and keep listening to the music! =-

----------


## dawizze

Effie off-topic
hoe noemt dat plaatje van coldplay eigenlijk in het eerste filmpje?
clocks weet ik al maar wie heeft het geremixed?

Mvg wim

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> hoe noemt dat plaatje van coldplay eigenlijk in het eerste filmpje?
> clocks weet ik al maar wie heeft het geremixed?



Marco V, en nog een andere versie van van Clox geloof ik.

De groeten, Jasper

-= Make luv and keep listening to the music! =-

----------


## Destiny

Ziet er zeker wel gezellig uit!

Maar het 2de filmpje doet het niet?!

_________________________________
Sander
MSN: jip@discodestiny.nl

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## CyberNBD

Serverruimte beetje vol dus moest plek maken <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## djdeluxe

Ja ziet er goed uit maar het bewegend licht, WTF. Was er niemand die het kon programmeren of was er geen geld voor een lichttafel. En ehmm, voor de volgende keer. Zorg dat je DJ-tafel afgerokt is ( is zwart doek zodat je er niet onderdoor kijkt). Voor de rest vind ik het jammer dat ik het gemist heb  :Smile: 

Suc7

----------


## Iko

Het licht is gewoon standaard geprogrammeerd zo. Als je voor dit soort show's een HOG1000 mee gaat slepen en helemaal programmeren ben je echt zot. Gewoon sunlite er op en gaan.

Dj meubel is expres niet afgerokt, omdat het er zo juist wel leuk uit zien met die 2 meter stukjes truss er op. Maar dat is ook maar een mening...



Greetzz Iko

----------


## cornedure

Heb je maar inspiratie voor een beperkt aantal shows? Of zijn je weekends meer van hetzelfde? 

Eigenlijk vind ik zo'n ingesteldheid spijtig. Wanneer doe je je dan wel de moeite om zelf je show te programmeren? Waar zit je limiet? 8 MH's? 16? En een zaal van 3000 man? 

Of toch het budget?

----------


## CyberNBD

Laten we het erop houden dat het door files etc krap tijd werd om nog uitgebreid te gaan programmeren, hele set moest gebouwd worden op 1.5 uurtje met 3 man, geluid en licht.  Is netjes gelukt, alleen veel tijd om te programmeren rest er dan niet meer dat lijkt me begrijpelijk.  Dus sunlite eraan, fixtures laden en het stellen met de standaard dingen die sunlite er zelf inzet, stapel bewegingen en alle knoppen voor kleuren/gobo/shutter etc...

----------


## cornedure

Dat lijkt mij een betere uitleg. Je moet begrijpen dat het nogal ... arrogant (sorry voor het woord) overkomt met de redenering van "het is toch maar een klein ding".

----------

